# Sea Bass Season Opening News



## dannygto (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey All
I was fishing on the Miss Chriss this past Sunday and the captain Butch and mate Chriss both stated that word was that they might decide to open the Sea Bass season on May 28th. They are supposed to make a decision this week or next. That would be great and for me it would be my birthday present LOL

Danny


----------

